# Does this Cialis look legit ?



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Different shape to what I'm used to but 40mg not the usual 20 I get.

G2g or dodgy ?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Legit.

I've had them, cut them up into 1/4's as they are strong as f**k and give me blinding headaches :axe:


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Legit.
> 
> I've had them, cut them up into 1/4's as they are strong as f**k and give me blinding headaches :axe:


 Awesome mate thanks, always planned to 1/4 them.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Legit :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Definitely legit. I have some the same.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

40's :huh:

My head would blow off literally


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

SuperRips said:


> 40's :huh:
> 
> My head would blow off literally


 They do 60s too.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> They do 60s too.


 Surely if you need that much high dose then something ain't right. 10mg is more than enough for me.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Legit.
> 
> I've had them, cut them up into 1/4's as they are strong as f**k and give me blinding headaches :axe:


 Did your fella love the effects?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> Did your fella love the effects?


 Split him in half x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

SuperRips said:


> Surely if you need that much high dose then something ain't right. 10mg is more than enough for me.


 Depends how much of an ugly c**t someone's mrs is :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

SuperRips said:


> Surely if you need that much high dose then something ain't right. 10mg is more than enough for me.


 Whilst I haven't researched it, perhaps this dose is what is given to heart patients as the drug was designed to to treat heart problems originally. I'm guessing they'd be a bugger to split if you purchased some.


----------

